# Lighting a car



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I've just had a look through a couple of Bigpikle's posts,

Here

And here

and remembered seeing a Strobist post a few days ago.

Thought it would interest some of the regulars in here, and it uses kit and an environment similar to those in the afore mentioned posts.

So, here's the post

What it Takes to Light a Car

Almost makes me want to shoot something other than people....


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Useful link.

Chris.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

I have really found that THE big challenge is almost more the reflections from the surroundings than the lighting. In that Strobist post they have a neat tidy garage with light smooth walls and nothing to reflect back at the car. Lighting is part of it for sure, but environment is critical or you're stuffed 

Next plan is to build a white cove studio


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Just buy a load of white drape material / muslin and create a giant scrim.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Just buy a load of white drape material / muslin and create a giant scrim.


yep - thats 1 way, but you also need careful placement of light modifiers to block out the reflections of your lights, stands, tripod, you etc. When you have a shiny car, EVERYTHING shows in reflections - trust me 

Ideally you want to avoid corners and right angle joins etc as the light drop off makes it hard to light them evenly and create high-key shots etc without loads of PS afterwards. They also show as reflections as well.

Its not impossible but does require a bit of thought and effort to do well. Have spent quite a few hours the last 2 weeks trying to create this on a shoestring budget...


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> on a shoestring budget...


See, there's the problem straight off


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> See, there's the problem straight off


yep - if I had 2k to throw at building a cove there really wouldnt be any issues at all, plus the £2k to get some decent lights, softboxes, snoots and grills :lol:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

rag hanging out of the fuel tank normally does the trick


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

A year or so ago i had the opportunity for some fee photo studio time with a customers car and the thing that most surprised me was that although i had spent the previous year keeping the car as glossy and shiny as is possible when in the studio it proved to be the biggest headache for the photographers and although the shots were great they didnt show the depth and clarity of paint as their objective was to dull the paint down :-(

As ive said before im not sure if its possible to capture what a detailer wants and a photographer wants in the same shot as both are looking at opposite ends of the scale as far as outcome is concerned......the pic below shows what i can only describe as a satin black car


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ looks stunning though Marc

you need to get some of the dulling spray they use 

we might need a better model though next time :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ looks stunning though Marc
> 
> you need to get some of the dulling spray they use
> 
> we might need a better model though next time :lol:


The woman who owns the car visits the studio regular so some dulling spray mmight be a possibility :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I lit this Corrado in a local car park with two 100 joule studio flashes with soft boxes attached, the light set-up including petrol generator cost around £300.


----------

